# Memory Lane Thursday



## Driftpr (Oct 22, 2020)

Got in late Thursday afternoon but looks pretty good everybody having fun and making sales $$$ Hope everyone enjoy Here’s a few pics!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 22, 2020)

wow nice pictures , thanks so much for putting them on the cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## slick (Oct 22, 2020)

That black and red Colson would make a great rider. Nice bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2020)

slick said:


> That black and red Colson would make a great rider. Nice bike.











						Colson Blister Tank | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

For your consideration, a fine Original Colson “Blister Tank.”  An outstanding unmolested example with all original paint and parts . . . just a little dusty !  Please check out the photos carefully, as they tell the story. Not many show up in this condition ! Bike will be delivered to Fall...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 22, 2020)

Great pictures!  Thanks for sharing with us who are home bound!


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 23, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Colson Blister Tank | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
> 
> 
> For your consideration, a fine Original Colson “Blister Tank.”  An outstanding unmolested example with all original paint and parts . . . just a little dusty !  Please check out the photos carefully, as they tell the story. Not many show up in this condition ! Bike will be delivered to Fall...
> ...



This sweet, original Colson still available. 950 takes it home *> > SOLD*
TEXT: 415 309 8842
Pete


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 23, 2020)

. . . also this amazing Twin 60. All parts to complete, including correct bars, grips are in the box. Just need correct pedals. First 6900 > > *SOLD*
TEXT: 415 309 8842
Pete


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 23, 2020)

. . also this fine JC Higgins project, 700 bucks.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 23, 2020)

Good job.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 23, 2020)

Good deal on the twin 60.  Thanks for pictures, keep them coming...

mike


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2020)

any pics for friday


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 23, 2020)

Keep those pic's coming and thanks !!!


----------



## phantom (Oct 23, 2020)

Love the 57/58 Hornet DeLuxe


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2020)

looks like every one that took pictures ,are not there for friday !!!!


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 23, 2020)

Friday great weather everyone snatch lots of goodies on Thursday but there’s lots moré.Here a few more pics.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 23, 2020)

Did anyone get a picture of Neal Baileys Miami, I forgot.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 23, 2020)

Any prices on the kos or two-four?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2020)

Happy Days!
Wish I was there!


----------



## buickmike (Oct 23, 2020)

Anybody seen catfish


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 23, 2020)

buickmike said:


> Anybody seen catfish



Ed didnt make it I dont think.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> Ed didnt make it I dont think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




I'm not there. Could not make it.


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2020)

buickmike said:


> Anybody seen catfish




I could not make it. Work took priority.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 23, 2020)

Any idea who had the two Mongoose (Mongeese?) and a price?

Thanks


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 23, 2020)

The day came to end pretty good turn around great people always making new friends. On that note let’s try to pass this to the younger generation to keep it alive for years to come. To the staff on the show thanks for making it happen every year.Here couple pictures. Heading back with a smile .


----------



## Nashman (Oct 23, 2020)

Driftpr said:


> Friday great weather everyone snatch lots of goodies on Thursday but there’s lots moré.Here a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 1289488
> 
> ...



*THANKS FOR THE PICS.... SUPERB!!*


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2020)

Any more photos? What cool stuff showed up today ???


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Oct 23, 2020)

Great time at the ML swap can’t wait till the next one SPRING


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice Buzz Bike 2+1, I would have brought that one home for sure! I keep looking at wheelie bars for my StingRay, but they do not speak to me as much as the Buzz Bike....the search continues.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2020)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Great time at the ML swap can’t wait till the next one SPRING
> 
> View attachment 1289800
> 
> ...



Is that a Legnano with that Paris Roubaix drivetrain? If so I'd be interested if its a 56-8cm frame size. V/ Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Oct 23, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> This sweet, original Colson still available. 950 takes it home *> > SOLD*
> TEXT: 415 309 8842
> Pete
> 
> View attachment 1289272



Seems that was a great deal.  Very nice!


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 24, 2020)

Brian’s Bitchin Bombs


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 24, 2020)

Frank Brilando, applying flux to an early Paramount (courtesy Sam)


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1289904
> 
> View attachment 1289905
> 
> ...



Who had the SK trike? V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Oct 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Who had the SK trike? V/r Shawn




I was just about to tag you on that.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 24, 2020)

stoney said:


> I was just about to tag you on that.



That S/K trike sure caught my eye as well.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 24, 2020)

Curious, anyone know the asking price on the Elgin anniversary Twin bar and the "sold" cream and faded orange Hiawatha Arrow ? Both on my bucket list.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2020)

If anyone knows who the seller of this one is I'd be interested. V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Who had the SK trike? V/r Shawn






Freqman1 said:


> Who had the SK trike? V/r Shawn






stoney said:


> I was just about to tag you on that.






Nashman said:


> That S/K trike sure caught my eye as well.




This guy!!! 
I’m still smiling!!!


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 25, 2020)

Does anyone know who was selling this one?


----------



## phantom (Oct 25, 2020)

Who belongs to the red Hornet DeLuxe?


----------



## 1motime (Oct 25, 2020)

ratrodz said:


> This guy!!!
> I’m still smiling!!!
> 
> View attachment 1290998



That is a good one!  Congratulations!


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 25, 2020)

dmk441 said:


> Does anyone know who was selling this one?
> 
> View attachment 1291001



Never made it to Texas...you might check New Mexico...


----------



## stezell (Oct 25, 2020)

dmk441 said:


> Does anyone know who was selling this one?
> 
> View attachment 1291001



I don't know who was selling it, but Brant picked it up.


----------



## stezell (Oct 25, 2020)

phantom said:


> Who belongs to the red Hornet DeLuxe?



If I'm not mistaken @JOEL was riding it around.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2020)

dmk441 said:


> Does anyone know who was selling this one?
> 
> View attachment 1291001



I believe it has a new owner. No...I'm not jealous at all


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2020)

ratrodz said:


> This guy!!!
> I’m still smiling!!!
> 
> View attachment 1290998



Congrats man! Is that a 16”? Looking forward to seeing some good pics of it. V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 26, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Congrats man! Is that a 16”? Looking forward to seeing some good pics of it. V/r Shawn




20”! 
Now the hunt is on for the other 2!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2020)

ratrodz said:


> 20”!
> Now the hunt is on for the other 2!!



I'm down to just needing the 12" but I've never even seen one in all my searches. V/r Shawn


----------



## alexander55 (Oct 26, 2020)

I was there Wednesday afternoon - Friday afternoon.  Had a GREAT time.  Saw a lot.   Learned a lot.  Sold a little.  Bought a little.  Here are a few more pictures to add to the mix.


----------



## alexander55 (Oct 26, 2020)

And a few more...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2020)

I'd really like to know who has this bike! Please shoot me an email oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn


----------



## 440R/T (Oct 27, 2020)

outside wearing masks at a bicycle swap meet.


----------

